# Yep, ANOTHER new member here !



## J4F-2 (Aug 24, 2009)

Howdy all,
J4F-2 here, The Grandmaster Guru of Grumman Amphibians (yeah, RIGHT). 
Well I do have a lot of info on them and am willing to share it and I'm ALWAYS looking for more.
I just found out about this site a few minutes ago and signed up right away.
Looks like it might be fun.
So if you're looking for the straight poop on the Grumman boats or have any to share, give a holler.
I may not haunt this site 24/7, but I'll check in every few days to see what's shaking.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 24, 2009)

Hiya J4, welcome aboard!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome to the hell...greetings from Poland.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2009)

G'day J4 welcome to the forum.


----------



## beaupower32 (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome to the jungle. Enjoy yourself and happy posting.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## imalko (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and greetings from Serbia.


----------



## A4K (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome aboard mate!
The J2 is the Duck,so the J-4 is the Widgeon, right?

Evan


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 24, 2009)

Not another one!!!!! heh heh. Just kidding.

Welcome to the forum. Pull up a chair and stay a while.


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, J4.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum...

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Welcome to the hell...greetings from Poland.



Check in, now. check out, never Welcome!


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Sir! Pull up a chair, and we'll exchange some lies together!


----------



## Geedee (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome aboard


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from Sunny 8) southern California.


Wheels


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi there, and welcome from Denmark.


----------



## joy17782 (Aug 27, 2009)

welcome !!!! from OHIO< grab a beer and read all the B S !!!!!!!!! well some of it is true


----------

